# Family research



## rosiecapps67 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi I'm looking for any info on my great grandfather & his family who came from Lowestoft. His name was Arnall Frederic Capps, he was born in 1874 & died aged 36 in 1910. He was involved in the Newlyn riots & had a ship named Emma. I have researched quite a bit about him but anything else would be lovely :sunglasses:


----------



## jwebster (Feb 14, 2014)

hi it might be good to check the fishing vessels section on this site there is lots of information on the fishing out of Lowestoft I worked on the trawlers from there for 15 years .


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I assume you have all the following non-shipping related information??


Arnall Frederick Capps
England and Wales, Marriage Registration Index, 1837-2005
marriage:	1900	Henstead, Norfolk, England
other:	Emma Bothway, Arnatt Frederick Capps

Arnall Frederic Capps
England and Wales, Birth Registration Index, 1837-2008
birth registration:	1874	Mutford, Suffolk, England

Frederic Arnall Capps
England and Wales Census, 1911
birth: Lowestoft, Suffolk
residence:	1911	Lowestoft, So Lowestoft, Suffolk, England

Arnall F Capps
Boarder
England and Wales Census, 1901
birth:	1875	Lowestoft, Suffolk
residence:	31 March 1901	Madron, Cornwall, England

Arnall F Capps
Son
England and Wales Census, 1881
birth:	1875	Lowestoft, Suffolk, England
residence:	1881	Lowestoft, Suffolk, England
father:	Robert B Capps
mother:	J Elizabeth Capps
other:	Fannie F Capps, Edith E Capps, Loisa A Capps

Charles Frederick Capps
England and Wales, Birth Registration Index, 1837-2008
birth registration:	1872	Yarmouth, Norfolk, England

rgds

geoff


p.s. If you Google his name there is lots of information about him,his vessel ownership...and of course the thread you have started!


----------



## rosiecapps67 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you jwebster & Geoff for your information. Yes I have the census info & birth, marriage & death details. I found out today that another boat he owned was called Briton LT1017 which was built for him in 1906. There's another one called the Eagle LT975. I'll have a look on the fishing vessels on the site tonight. I can't seem to get that part of the site on my phone so I'll check on the laptop. 
I'd love to get a picture of either of them too :relaxed:


----------

